# أقوى دورة عملية بالفيديو لتعليم التبريد و التكييف و الشحن و الصيانة



## captainhass (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

كل عام و أنتم بخير

حبيت اقدم لكم دورة ممتازة عملية حقيقية فى التبريد و التكييف

شرح حى أمامك و صيانة و تركيب المعدات

و الفيديوهات متجددة يوميا 

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/ref_aircon.php​


----------



## mikle (28 نوفمبر 2009)

thank


----------



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع
​


----------



## vip9210 (15 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يا استازي مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

vip9210 قال:


> اشكرك يا استازي مشكووووووووووووور



* يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​*​
​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على أقوى موضوع


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على أقوى موضوع



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## شريف عزيز (15 يناير 2010)

*وأضيف باقي البنود 
43- حساب استطاعة مضخات ضخ الوقود إلى الخزانات وبينها إلى حراقات الوقود 
44- حساب سعة شبكة وسيط نقل وسيط نقل الحرارة 
45- حساب سعة خزانات تمدد وسيط نقل الحرارة 
46- حساب أبعاد مقاطع المداخن الشاقولية والأفقية والوصلات اللازمة 
47- حساب سعة محطة معالجة المياه اللازمة للشروع الهندسي 
48- حساب سعة خزانات الوقود الرئيسية واستطاة مضخات تغذيتها
49- حساب سعة محطة تنقية الغازات العادمة من الشوائب الضارة بالبيئة 
50- حساب سعة المبادلات الحرارية الثانوية 
51- حساب سعة خزانات الوسيط المتكاثف العائد إلى المحطة
2- تؤخذ بعين الأعتبار ماملات الأمان وعدم المبالغة بها ضمن الأسس الناظمة 
53- حساب سماكات طبقات العزل الحراري ونوعه 
54- جدولة جميع النتائج أعلاه بجداول خاصة حي يمكن الرجوع إليهاوالتحقق منها وتدقيقها بسرعة ويسر 
55- حساب استطاعة مضخات التسريع 
56- حساب حجوم خزانات التمدد
57- حساب حجوم خزانات الماء الساخن 
​*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم
> بارك الله فيك



* يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​*​​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## danfoss (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراأخي الكريم


----------



## محمدماياتي (21 يناير 2010)

ارجو منكم توضيح التحميل


----------



## romady (23 يناير 2010)

الموضوع هايل ومفيد ( جزاكم الله خيرا)


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

يرجى وضع الرابط على موقع آخر 
الموقع لا يفتح 
مع التحيات


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## احمد دوالي (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## خليفة أمين (27 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## captainhass (27 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## مهندس القرن (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم اللله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

مهندس القرن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## naturelle (19 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

naturelle قال:


> *جزاكم الله خير*



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردك الطيب​


----------



## micro_bollo55 (22 مارس 2010)

*eg*

gooddddddddddddd


----------



## خادم محمد (22 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## captainhass (23 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​ ​


----------



## زهورالحياة (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكمصلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع و مذهل


----------



## captainhass (25 مارس 2010)

خادم محمد قال:


> عمل رائع و مذهل




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## روووري (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي في ميزان حسناتك

محبك


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

روووري قال:


> مشكور يا الغالي في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> محبك




الله يعطيك الف عافية
جزاكم الله كل خير ​


----------



## habbajeddah (1 أبريل 2010)

*عمل رائع و مذهل*​


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

habbajeddah قال:


> *عمل رائع و مذهل*​




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## طالب الحكمة (2 أبريل 2010)

يا اخي جزاك الله الف خير وما قصرت والله هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه شكرا جزيلا 
مهندس احمد من العراق


----------



## مستريورك (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حديث العهد (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فينا وياريت لو فى شرح بالعربى يكون أفضل


----------



## captainhass (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيكم الف عافية​


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (24 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي المهندس


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

نيوتن ديزاين قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي المهندس





احمد عامل هزاع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف شكر جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيكم
و نفع بكم تلك الأمة ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## USMBscorpion (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله قيك اخي ننتظر جديدك


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

usmbscorpion قال:


> بارك الله قيك اخي ننتظر جديدك




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## eehaboo (12 يوليو 2010)

خلاص هي مكتبة تشمل التكييف كاملا الا ان عيبها انها لاتواكب تطور انظمة التكييف فورا فهناكا لكثير من المعلومات لا تجدها فيها


----------



## captainhass (12 يوليو 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> خلاص هي مكتبة تشمل التكييف كاملا الا ان عيبها انها لاتواكب تطور انظمة التكييف فورا فهناكا لكثير من المعلومات لا تجدها فيها



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## السامر27 (13 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه

تسلم يدينك...؟


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## captainhass (13 يوليو 2010)

السامر27 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> تسلم يدينك...؟





abdelrahim قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
و اتمنى دائما ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم​


----------



## حمزةعمار (13 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (14 يوليو 2010)

حمزةعمار قال:


> الف شكر وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​ الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## kld.999.999 (14 يوليو 2010)

_جـــــــــــــــزاكم الله كل خــــــــــــــــــير
_


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

kld.999.999 قال:


> _جـــــــــــــــزاكم الله كل خــــــــــــــــــير
> _



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

abdelrahim قال:


> *بارك الله فيك على الرابط
> جزاك الله خيرا*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## captainhass (27 يوليو 2010)

salar_ahmed82 قال:


> مشكووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## gazal (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## unkown_future (27 يوليو 2010)

thank u very much i wish u r fine (azzam)


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

gazal قال:


> مشكووور و بارك الله فيك





unkown_future قال:


> thank u very much i wish u r fine (azzam)



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (31 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## captainhass (11 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (21 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى أن يصل هذا العلم لأمة المسلمين فى مشارق الأرض و مغاربها

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر من هذا الشهر الكريم​


----------



## afamnu (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (6 سبتمبر 2010)

afamnu قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## جقود (6 سبتمبر 2010)

رمضان كريم اعادة اللة علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات


----------



## جقود (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة الرجا الرد على الاسلة


----------



## captainhass (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جقود قال:


> رمضان كريم اعادة اللة علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات



كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## نجمة السماء (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذا المجهود 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ossamaalghazali (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## captainhass (10 سبتمبر 2010)

نجمة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور على هذا المجهود
> بارك الله فيك





ossamaalghazali قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا *​




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## المحبوبي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## captainhass (11 سبتمبر 2010)

المحبوبي قال:


> مشكورررر على الموضوع الرائع



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## moataz_99 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة مواضيع مميزة دائما
نفع الله بعلمكم العرب والمسلمين وننتظر المزيد


----------



## captainhass (12 سبتمبر 2010)

moataz_99 قال:


> بصراحة مواضيع مميزة دائما
> نفع الله بعلمكم العرب والمسلمين وننتظر المزيد



جزاكم الله كل خير أخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك
و اسأل الله أن يزيدكم من علمه
كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و اتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ايمن حسين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## goor20 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thank s


----------



## captainhass (20 ديسمبر 2010)

goor20 قال:


> thank s



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Mixedsalad (9 أغسطس 2011)

Thank You


----------



## msaad118 (11 أغسطس 2011)

جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## goor20 (11 أغسطس 2011)

god bless u


----------



## captainhass (20 أغسطس 2011)

mixedsalad قال:


> thank you





msaad118 قال:


> جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> جزاك الله كل خير





goor20 قال:


> god bless u



جزاكم الله كل خير
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر و بدل نفوسنا وقلوبنا فى رمضان إلى الإيمان​


----------



## hussainjaleel (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على الابداع المتجدد:16::16:


----------



## رجب عبدربه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد ان اشاهد الموضوع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mustafatel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank you very much​


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

